# Too cool - 1936 Hetchins Brilliant



## bulldog1935 (Nov 7, 2016)

Not mine, but a beautiful restoration posted on CR


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 7, 2016)

That is one beautiful bike,amazing detail.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 7, 2016)

Stunning from front to back


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> @Velocipedist Co.



I followed the member's link and not sure of the significance, but this bike is in Adelaide, SA, Australia.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I followed the member's link and not sure of the significance, but this bike is in Adelaide, SA, Australia.



Was hoping he'd check this bike out. He has at least one Hetchins.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2016)

here's another bike with Marsh handlebars
a Bates of comparable age


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2016)

One of these days I want me one of these curly stay bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## fatbike (Nov 16, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Not mine, but a beautiful restoration posted on CR



Very cool bike, restored or not. Thx for sharing.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 16, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> here's another bike with Marsh handlebars
> a Bates of comparable age



Bates! My favorite. Nice!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> One of these days I want me one of these curly stay bikes! V/r Shawn



curly stays and forks were the original suspension bike - they were built to act as springs.


----------

